# New cube simulation software - testers needed



## TheFex (Apr 7, 2012)

*CubeKing - New cube simulation software - testers needed*

Hi everybody,


I'm looking for experienced cubers to help me test out my new cube simulation software: CubeKing. I'm creating the software for my own educational purposed but I would like to release it to the community.

CubeKing allows me to generate different sorts of cubes, scramble and solve them. 

http://cubeking.dyndns.info/

Check out the Youtube video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAIswVza9zg

If you are a cube lover and know a few algorithms, please test out my software and let me know what you think. CubeKing requires the latest version of Silverlight 5 and will run in your browser on Windows.



























All sorts of feedback is welcome, thanks in advance for your contribution!

- TheFex
http://cubeking.dyndns.info/


----------



## asportking (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd like to test it, where's the link?


----------



## JensRenders (Apr 7, 2012)

I want to test  i can solve pretty much any size cube


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 7, 2012)

Bah, Windows. You thwart me once again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll test it. Does the program let cuboids shapeshift?


----------



## JCVP11 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ill Test it.. Wheres the Link


----------



## Owen (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks awesome. I've always wanted an alternative to jflysim's horrid cuboid simulation.


----------



## JensRenders (Apr 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I'll test it. Does the program let cuboids shapeshift?


 
I bet it doesn't, but that would be very cool


----------



## TheFex (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everybody, I've included the link at the top of the thread!!



ben1996123 said:


> I'll test it. Does the program let cuboids shapeshift?




Unfortunately no. I've worked on this behavior for a while but I'm having bandaging problems. 
Good question though .. perhaps sometime in the future. 



RNewms27 said:


> Bah, Windows. You thwart me once again.


 
CubeKing is currently made with Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 and Silverlight 5. 
What platform would you like to see included?


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 7, 2012)

I use a Mac. I'm not sure what works with it.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2012)

Ooh silverlight, I approve.
IIRC:
Silverlight is supported on windows, mac and linux, so it should work (the linux port is called moonlight and is part of mono)


----------



## emolover (Apr 7, 2012)

I have done a few 2x2 and 3x3 solves and this seems like a cool program. 

Things I would suggest adding would be a timer and a move counter, have it recognize double turns, and try to see if you can implement a keyboard turning system which you can customize yourself. 

I would also suggest adding other shaped puzzles even though this might be hard to do. If you do want to try doing this, do pyraminx first.


----------



## TheFex (Apr 7, 2012)

As far as I know the 3D capabilities in Silverlight 5 (powered by XNA) only runs on Windows. Also, I don't think Silverlight 5 has been ported to Mono yet. I've understood that XNA doesn't run on OSX in Silverlight 5. 
I wouldn't mind you proving me wrong though, anyone?


----------



## aaronb (Apr 7, 2012)

I would like a customizable keyboard control system. That is the big thing. Other than that, maybe some small things like a timer that works to the hundredths? I love the program though. I will keep updating with any changes I would like to see. 

Edit: Another thing is the notation. On 3x3x3, I think using M, E, and S, would be better than "1R2, 1L, 1B' " type moves. Also, instead of 2F, 2F', and 2F2 on 3x3 scramble notation, you should use B, B', and B2 respectively. Same with how you use 2U, 2U', and 2U2 instead of D, D', and D2. On the moves you have done to the cube, it is fine, but the scramble notation is kind of weird. Wide turns would also be nice to add.

Again, great job on the program, I am loving it.

Edit2: An undo button would be nice.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 7, 2012)

I like it, but it's pretty hard with the mouse, especially R moves


----------



## TheFex (Apr 8, 2012)

Alliright, I've made a few minor changes and implemented a first way to control the cube using the keyboard. 
What do you guys think? How would you suggest inner slices and wide turns (should I name them like that?)? 

Thanks everybody, keep the comments coming!



FinnGamer said:


> I like it, but it's pretty hard with the mouse, especially R moves


 
I've added some keyboard controls, but you should definitely try using a touch screen if you have one!


----------



## aaronb (Apr 8, 2012)

I am liking the updates, but I do have 2 things I would like to see changed. 1: Maybe keyboard controls for the back, left, and down faces as well? 

2: A few things are in the way.


Spoiler










I circled the cube to the left, because it blocks some of the settings; and I made a yellow arrow/circle of where I think it should go. I also circled the CubeKing logo, because it blocks the "Start Timer" and "Undo Previous Move" buttons; I made an arrow/circle of where I think it should go.

Besides those 2 things, I see no other flaws. It is an awesome program.


----------



## soup (Apr 8, 2012)

It looks very nice so far. As for suggestions, maybe allow the cube to be dragged to any position? (e.g. drags other than 90º turns.). I'm sure it'd make things easier to work with. 
But, overall, it looks awesome. Keep up the good work, man.

There's my $0.02.


----------



## TheFex (Apr 8, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I am liking the updates, but I do have 2 things I would like to see changed. 1: Maybe keyboard controls for the back, left, and down faces as well?
> 
> 2: A few things are in the way.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that, I use a slightly higher resolution. I noticed that some of the settings aren't visible to you. You can change your browser zoom level to adjust. (CTRL + mousescroll). Also I made the changes you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## TheFex (Apr 8, 2012)

> It looks very nice so far. As for suggestions, maybe allow the cube to be dragged to any position? (e.g. drags other than 90º turns.). I'm sure it'd make things easier to work with.
> But, overall, it looks awesome. Keep up the good work, man.
> 
> There's my $0.02.


All manipulations are fixed to the perspective for now. Unfortunately what you ask for has proven to be quite hard to fine-tune. I'll work on it though, thanks!


----------



## TheFex (Apr 8, 2012)

> Edit: Another thing is the notation. On 3x3x3, I think using M, E, and S, would be better than "1R2, 1L, 1B' " type moves. Also, instead of 2F, 2F', and 2F2 on 3x3 scramble notation, you should use B, B', and B2 respectively. Same with how you use 2U, 2U', and 2U2 instead of D, D', and D2. On the moves you have done to the cube, it is fine, but the scramble notation is kind of weird. Wide turns would also be nice to add.



Allright, I've made a few changes to the input mechanism. The WCA scrambler works for all cubes I've tested.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/scrambles/scramble_cube.htm 

You can paste a scramble into the TextBox and hit ENTER to execute it. I think it works for all cubes up till 11x11.
Make sure you set the correct cube orientation before. 

I'll work on the other stuff you mentioned such as the middle slices.


----------



## nickcolley (Apr 8, 2012)

Silverlight is ****.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 8, 2012)

I use a Mac, and silverlight downloaded and installed correctly. I re-opened the site and opened up Silverlight preferences to allow "3D Graphics...", but that option isn't there. In fact, there are no options under the "Permissions" tab. Any help?


----------



## TheFex (Apr 8, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> I use a Mac, and silverlight downloaded and installed correctly. I re-opened the site and opened up Silverlight preferences to allow "3D Graphics...", but that option isn't there. In fact, there are no options under the "Permissions" tab. Any help?


 
I'm sorry for all you Mac users. Unfortunately this app doesn't work on Mac. It has been created using Microsoft software for the Microsoft platform. I'm not sure if Microsoft plans to add the 3D capabilities to Silverlight for Mac, let's hope they do.


----------



## TheFex (Apr 10, 2012)

Allrighty, 


I've been working hard on the cube notation and discovered a few bugs in there. All of those should be fixed now, I have also added support for lower-case (inner slices) and wide turns (e.g. Fw'). 
Other than that, I've added the ability to set a custom color scheme and "Big Stickers". 

Check it out


----------



## soup (Apr 10, 2012)

Wait.. how do you set the color scheme?


----------



## TheFex (Apr 10, 2012)

There should be a tool window called "Colors" in the bottom left. If it's not, it might be out of sight. Try to zoom your browser to 75%.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 11, 2012)

TheFex said:


> I'm sorry for all you Mac users. Unfortunately this app doesn't work on Mac.


 
D:


----------



## Sillas (Apr 11, 2012)

Spoiler






TheFex said:


>






It seems to me very familiar. I don't know why...


----------



## Erik (Apr 11, 2012)

[replacing myself in an average noob user who wants to try it out]

* goes to link
* waits long to load something that apparently is kind of a burn on your computer
* reads something about changing some permissions....
* tries a bit... fails and can't find the thing
* "meh not gonna try it"

[/replacing myself in an average noob user who wants to try it out]


----------



## TheFex (Apr 11, 2012)

Erik said:


> [replacing myself in an average noob user who wants to try it out]
> 
> * goes to link
> * waits long to load something that apparently is kind of a burn on your computer
> ...



Too bad Erik, I was really interested in your comments. You probably have a Mac, otherwise ... well ...


----------



## MisterChris (Apr 11, 2012)

It looks so cool! But I can't download it


----------



## TheFex (Apr 11, 2012)

One of the things that I really wanted to do, was have the ability to choose your own stickers. CubeKing now has a feature that allows you to browse for exactly 6 texture images that will be projected on each side of the cube. 
The big challenge here was to calculate all UV coordinates based on the dimensions of the cube.

Does anyone have a good source for cube textures? 

Check out this awesome kratos cube


----------



## Erik (Apr 11, 2012)

TheFex said:


> Too bad Erik, I was really interested in your comments. You probably have a Mac, otherwise ... well ...


 
Actually no (I don't really like Apple), I'm on a win XP machine and tried it with Chrome and IE. If I to permission (it's not called that on the Dutch version) there is nothing about 3D there.


----------



## TheFex (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi guys,


Because some of you don't have Windows computers and/or Silverlight 5, I've decided to make a video of CubeKing in action.
Check it out and be sure to leave a comment if you like it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAIswVza9zg


----------



## aaronb (Apr 15, 2012)

So, it's not letting me zoom in or out. I have a decent screen resolution, 1366x768. But the little cube in the bottom left get in the way of the "Color" settings. It would help if you moved the cube a bit to the right, so it is in between the settings bar and the list of controls.

Other than that, I've liked all the changes you've made. I would like to see controls for the Back, Left, and Down faces, but other those 2 things, I don't see any changes I would like to see.


----------

